# January - This month in History



## Angeline (Jan 24, 2007)

Some interesting facts in History happened during the month of January, thought I would share them with you.

- 1863 President Abraham Lincoln issues the Emancipation Proclamation, freeing the slaves in the Confederacy.

- 1735 Paul Revere U.S. patriot, was born.

- 1777 George Washington defeats the British, led by Cornwallis at Princeton, New Jersey.

- 1987 Astronomers report sighting a new galaxy 12 billion light years away.

- 1901 New York stock exchange trading exceeds two million shares for the first time in history.

- 1912 The World's first flying-boat airplane, designed by Glenn Curtiss, makes its maiden flight at Hammondsport.

- 1773 Captain James Cook becomes the first person to cross the Antarctic Circle.

- 1899 Al Capone, U.S. mobster known as "Scarface" was born.

- 1930 Charles Lindbergh arrives in New York, setting a cross country flying record of 14.75 hours.

- 1951 Indian leader Nehru demands that the UN name Peking as an aggressor in Korea.

- 1921 Albert Einstein startles Berlin by suggesting the possibility of measuring the universe.

- 1986 The Space shuttle Challenger explodes just after liftoff.

- 1944 The World's greatest warship, Missouri, is launched.

- 1980 The first-ever Chinese Olympic team arrives in New York for the Winter Games at Lake Placid.

- 1966 U.S. planes resume bombing of North Vietnam after a 37-day pause.

- 1950 Riots break out in Johannesburg, South Africa, over the policy of Apartheid.

- 1963 President John F. Kennedy attends the unveiling of the Mona Lisa.

- 1991 The Persian Gulf War begins as Coalition planes strike targets in Iraq and Kuwait.


----------



## The Ace (Jan 24, 2007)

1933- Adolf Hitler 'Elected,' Reich Chancellor.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 24, 2007)

He was a damn good politician. Awful tactician, mind.

-----

You forgot the birth of The King!!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 24, 2007)

He was a good public speaker and motivator...but when it came to motivating himself, he wasn't very good. Prefered watching English films and taking walks rather than making any policies...

Sorry...throw back to AS History...carry on...


----------



## Lenny (Jan 24, 2007)

AS?! GCSE. Maybe A2... unless you did a completely different course to me.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 24, 2007)

I assure you, AS. GCSE we did...Medicine I think (can't even remember anymore) and then at A2 we did Napoleon, which I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmmm... must've had a different AS course then.

- For GCSE we did Medicine through time and Germany: The Rise of Hitler.
- At the moment in AS we're doing Germany and Russia from 1871-1914, and Britain in the 1930s.
- For A2 we're doing the three great dictators - Hitler, Stalin, and Thatcher.

Which exam board did you do? That might the reason for the differences.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 24, 2007)

Not a freaking clue.

We did Tudor Rebellions for the whole two years on one side of the course (blah) and, as I said, Napoleon and Hitler on the other side of the course. 

Ha! Thatcher. Oh, Gods. I should walk away before I say anything too bad...


----------



## Lenny (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess different teachers teach different courses, then - there are a handful that they can choose from. Up until last year my school did American history. Then we got a new head of History, and he changed it to what we do now.

You know, we've managed to skew this thread after 5 posts... and we've lead it even more away from the topic after another 4 (including this one).

-----

Back on topic!

*Historical Firsts*

7 - First American presidential election, 1789 
8 - First State of the Union Address in the U.S by George Washington, 1790 
10 - First great oil discovery in Texas, 1901 
10 - First United Nations General Assembly met in London, 1946 
21 - Nautilus (SSN-571), first atomic submarine launched, 1954 
23 - Elizabeth Blackwell, first modern woman physician, graduated from Geneva Medical School of western New York, 1849 
24 - Gold first discovered in California by settlers, 1848 
27 - Canadian Great Western Railway first opened, 1854


----------



## Angeline (Jan 24, 2007)

You two are so funny......right, back on topic...ooops.

1921 J.D. Rockefeller pledges $1million for the relief of Europe's destitute.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 24, 2007)

24th Jan 1965 - Churchill dies at the grand age of 90.


----------



## The Ace (Jan 24, 2007)

You look like you could use a cup of tea, there are a few of us in the tearoom, come and say hello.  My youngest brother was born in January 1966.


----------



## Angeline (Jan 24, 2007)

-1752 Betsy Ross, the American flag maker was born.

-1903 Argentina bans the importation of American beef because of sanitation problems.

-1920 The Treaty of Versailles goes into effect.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you, Angeline. Glad to see a thread such as this. I'll see if I can come up with anything else to go with it, but this might be a good idea to do for each month for a while.....

EDIT: Well, there are too many in this to copy them out, so:

January Literary Birthdays


----------

